# Samsung Galaxy Mini WiFi problem



## Dunsween (12 Jul 2011)

Hi,
I purchased a meteor Samsung Galaxy Mini but cannot connect it to my Perlico/Vodafone modem. It looks for a password which I have being entering ( assuming it is the case sensitive  WPA Key). It connects then disconnects straight away. 
I have had numerous discussions with Meteor and Vodafone over the matter but neither can sort the problem. Any ides please?


----------



## Woodie (12 Jul 2011)

I can only offer that I had similar problem with another Android phone and WIFI which I traced to the access list on the BB connection.   I opened the router admin panel and switched off access control.  I was able then to connect ok.

Once connected I found the ethernet address and device ID in the list of connected devices including the phone.  I then proceed to add the phone device to the access control list and switched access control back on.


----------



## Dunsween (12 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the reply Woodie,It could be the solution.However I am not very technical on these things. Can you give me a breakdown on accessing these areas please?


----------



## Woodie (13 Jul 2011)

If the phone is showing the network as being found and then trys to connect and then disconnect you can be pretty sure it's something in the settings.

1. The first place I would check and double check is make absolutely sure that your WPA key password is 100% correct.  Perhaps it is a WEP password?  You need to check that.

2. Each router usually have a way to login and check and set settings. You can do this by using a PC which is attached to the router already and login using a browser (usually something local like IP like 192.168.0.1 or in your case check this out it seems to show what you have - (I can;t be certain however) http://www.ifoundafix.com/2009/11/24/default-router-login-details-for-eircom-bt-voyager-perlico-vodafone-and-o2/). 

3. Then are you sure your router is in discoverable mode? Is the phone seeing the WIFI location? If not you need to (unhide your SSID) on the router (make it discoverable) this is a security change to your wi-fi router, note that you're going to be more vulnerable (but still you'll have the wep/wpa keys activated, so you dont have to worry about that.) 

4. If there is an access control list then this is list of computers/devices allowed to access a WIFI network, you need to check that your phone is in that list. If there is no access control list then it maybe some other setting in the router that blocks your phone such as above.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dunsween (16 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the lead on this query Woodie. Finally got sorted,I had to use a WAP key and it came up automatically.Thanks again


----------



## Woodie (17 Jul 2011)

No problem. It is usually something quite simple.  

One extra hint, you may find that sometimes you cannot connect to Internet after being on WiFi, a simple reboot of the phone usually does the trick.  After so many years the old switch on and switch off routine still seems to be a fix for so much.   I read somewhere with SmartPhones that doing this once a day was recommended to free up memory and processes.


----------

